# CO dog dumped



## Crack Calls (Nov 23, 2011)

Had the DWO boys out for some hunting this past weekend. I guess they would say " Dumped'um". This girl was about 8ish minutes on stand with the CCR and HR-1 to finish. 110 yards was the final shot. The DownWind Outdoors crew will have the video for you plus a few more the trip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work on the downed dog, very good picture!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a thing of beauty right there,shes looks so peacefull and content

your rifle that is

the yote looks nice too


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the video


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your kill-------------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job. Keep after them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like the coyotes in Co. are furring up. Congrats on the coyote.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice job. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice work. That camo blends well there.


----------

